# Czechoslovak - Skoda Multi Purpose Bombs



## Laurelix (May 18, 2020)

This is probably one of the utterly hardest things to find information on.
So far from research i know there were:

10kg , 20kg, 50kg, 100kg, 200kg bombs that were used by the czechoslovaks during the 1930's.
However i cant find even the name of each bomb or how they looked, and most importantly their information and specifications.

Im now looking through books which ones to buy, if anyone has anything. Pls help me xd


----------



## Laurelix (May 18, 2020)

This is what I have found so far not no name for the bombs, no specification and the 200kg one isn’t shown.


----------



## Hardlydank (May 18, 2020)

So far this is all I've found. It's an Avia B-534. You're right though, it's extremely hard to find anything. I'll update if I find more.


----------



## Laurelix (May 18, 2020)

Thanks that’s a good start


----------



## Hardlydank (May 19, 2020)

Here's a bit more; a few pictures but most importantly the full name of the bomb rack, 'Pantof Model 35.'


----------



## Laurelix (May 19, 2020)

CZSK had bombers which could carry 50kg , 100kg, 200kg bombs as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Laurelix (May 19, 2020)

I purchased these 2 books online. However they only deliver it within Czechia and Slovakia. This means that I will have it delivered at my uncles who lives in Slovakia and when I go visit him I’ll bring the two books back with me to UK.
Or better he will send them to me via postal mail.

The 2 books I ordered:

• Encyclopedia of Czechoslovak Military 1920-1938
- it’s a 768 paged book containing information on weapons, tanks, aircraft, specifications, different divisions and equipment. Basically a ton of information. I’m hoping I’ll find specifications on the bombs. If they are not there I have a second book that I purchased.






• In the betrayed sky: Encyclopedia of Czechoslovak Air Force and Emergency of the state during fall of 1938
- This is a 400+ paged book that takes a deep look into Czechoslovak aviation during the last stages of the 1st Republic

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (May 19, 2020)

If those don't have it, then I think no book will


----------



## Laurelix (May 19, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> If those don't have it, then I think no book will


Kek true


----------

